# You've probably seen the YouTube, but have you read the article? (Eugene Mishin)



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2011)

*Long Island Bodybuilder Stars In DIRECTV Commercial*

 By Licia Avelar on March 31st, 2011




DIRECTV Commercial (Screen Shot)

 So you have probably seen the DIRECTV commercial a million times, you  know the one where a very wealthy man with a thick Russian accent lives  a very “opulent,” luxurious life with plenty of beautiful women, a tiny giraffe, DIRECTV of course and his very own body builder pumping iron right next to him!

 Well, guess what! That huge bodybuilder is from Long Island and he talked to the _Press_ about the commercial, and his bodybuilding career.

Eugene Mishin, has been a Long Island resident for almost eight years  now, after moving from Russia.  The 290-pound muscle man resides in  Nassau County and acts as a trainer, model and actor.  He began  bodybuilding as a teen and placed 4th in his very first competition.

“I started when I was 14,” the 35-year-old Russian bodybuilder told the _Press_.

 As for acting, “I did some stuff in Russia when I was 24 years old,”  Mishin said.  “I do some stuff, like MTV sometimes calls me; a couple  years ago I did about four Superbowl commercials.”

 Eugene Mishin says he gets a lot of acting gigs through his fitness  friends and other acquaintances in the industry.  “When they need  bodybuilders they call me,” Mishin said. That’s what helped Mishin land  his most popular role yet, he said, and it wasn’t easy.




Mishin Filming The DirecTV Commercial

 Out of over 200 bodybuilders auditioning for that role, Mishin was the one called back.

 “I didn’t expect to get it,” he said.

 Mishin began filming the commercial–one that would become one of   DIRECTV’s most popular commercials to date–in Manhattan, this past  January.  He said wasn’t aware of the popularity it would receive and  was surprised to see it pop up on ”almost every channel.”

 Now, Mishin day’s consist of grueling workout routines as he prepares  to compete in Orlando next month. But as far as his DIRECTV future, ”If  they like me maybe, If they call me,” Said Mishin.

 Check out his commercial!






YouTube Video











From *Long Island Bodybuilder Stars In DIRECTV Commercial | Long Island Press*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## cappo5150 (Apr 1, 2011)

dam his ripped


----------



## Chill (Apr 1, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Out of over 200 bodybuilders auditioning for that role, Mishin was the one called back.


 

Wow.

200+ bodybuilders were willing to be made to look like a fool.

Typical. Seems its the only route to that coveted 15 secs. of fame.


Laugh Out Loud.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 1, 2011)

great video.


----------



## stan69 (Apr 2, 2011)

i wonder who that bodybuilder is that does..." i pick things up and put them down "


----------



## Chill (Apr 2, 2011)

stan69 said:


> i wonder who that bodybuilder is that does..." i pick things up and put them down "


 
Apparently someone with a wide range of logic and vocabulary.


----------



## stan69 (Apr 2, 2011)

Chill said:


> Apparently someone with a wide range of logic and vocabulary.


 haha


----------



## KelJu (Apr 2, 2011)

Holy shit! golden weights, that is too cool for school. I yearn to one day workout with golden weights.


----------



## Chill (Apr 2, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Holy shit! golden weights, that is too cool for school. I yearn to one day workout with golden weights.


 
Ever heard of spray paint? You might wanna look into it.

Be sure to purchase your own set of weights beforehand.


----------

